# Lakota land reclamation to block oil industry



## amor fati (Jul 26, 2016)

http://sacredstonecamp.org

Thinking about checking this out pretty soon; they have a standing call-out for support & a little volunteer form to fill out if you want to go.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Aug 14, 2016)

I have no idea how I missed this post when I wrote about DAPL the other day on here! One of our comrades was recently there and wrote this about it and the DNC: https://artsandcrust.wordpress.com/2016/08/11/no-dapl-no-dnc/

please make sure you keep us updated if you go!


----------

